

Microsoft open-sources Kinect code samples - ghosh
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/11/microsoft-open-sources-kinect-code/

======
ComputerGuru
Flagged as incorrect. VentureBeat apparently can't tell the difference between
Kinect's code and API examples. This needs to be deleted or the title changed
to "Microsoft Releases Open Source Kinect Interfacing Sample Code"

------
gdg92989
Since when does releasing code samples count as open-sourcing a codebase? You
cant even look at the samples without downloading Visual Studio.

~~~
Permit
Are you sure? I can see the samples under "Source Code".

[http://kinectforwindows.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset...](http://kinectforwindows.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/861462899ae7)

~~~
stephenhuey
And as mentioned in the blog post, it's significant that you don't have to
download Visual Studio to look at the samples.

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/k4wdev/archive/2013/03/06/easy-
acces...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/k4wdev/archive/2013/03/06/easy-access-to-
kinect-for-windows-sample-code.aspx)

------
fuzzix
These are simply code samples to use the Kinect SDK, not any code to interact
with the hardware, right?

~~~
rosser
Based on the blog post linked in the article [1], yes: these are code samples.

[1] [http://blogs.msdn.com/b/k4wdev/archive/2013/03/06/easy-
acces...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/k4wdev/archive/2013/03/06/easy-access-to-
kinect-for-windows-sample-code.aspx)

~~~
stephenhuey
And yes, they allow you to interact with the hardware, through the API.

~~~
rosser
I think the parent to my comment was asking whether this code allowed low-
level hardware access, not API-mediated access. IIRC, the Linux Kinect driver
(libfreenect [1]) provides that kind of access.

[1] <https://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect>

------
polyvisual
"aka “Not GitHub.” Baby steps, baby steps!"

Whatever was actually released, how about people realise that Github isn't the
be all and end all of open source code distribution.

~~~
polyvisual
Wow, when you copy and paste from venturebeat.com a link to the content is
automatically appended to the copied content.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
In case you were curious about how they do it:
<http://i.po.st/static/script/post-copypaste.js>

